# Should I upgrade my Skilsaw when my current one works?



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I have Skilsaw thats at least 10 years or older. It was Made in the USA but its only 12 amps and has a 2 3/8'' depth of cut. I dont think I need to upgrade if it still works? What do you guys think?


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

CJ, buy tools when yours needs replacing.

Remember to buy a better one next time.:thumbsup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

CJ, I have saws & other equipment that is older than you.:laughing:

I could dig them out tomorrow & go right back to work with them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

do you really have to ask that question with all the tool junkies in here ...lol


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I have a bench belt sander that's older than me. Still works good too, motor is still strong. But I don't know if they still make sanding belts for it.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

half my tools can call me son


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I use a 22 year old Makita. Last year the switch got fussy, so I put in a new switch, brushes, and just to be nice to the old buzzard, a brand new cord.

Swung the saw around and clipped the cord two days later.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Other then switches, cords, and baseplate, I don't think that you can kill off a old skillsaw. If it still works for you, keep it. 

If you need a write off for taxes, buy another one.


----------



## darr1 (May 25, 2010)

i have the same sweeping brush for 20 years just changed the handle ten times and the brush head fifteen


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

CJ, I always take this approach. If the saw is cutting true, it's a keeper. When the pivots get a bit sloppy, or the table gets bent, twisted or warped, it's time for a new saw. The old saw doesn't retire, it gets used for work that requires a less accurate cut, say vinyl siding or running a masonry blade, etc.:thumbsup:


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

It still cuts square, I have not use it much since I got a Unisaw, and a DeWalt RAS.


----------



## jdeck (Nov 1, 2007)

Older skils are great saws keep it and let it make money for something else where technology matters. ie new battery tools, nailguns, or just better blades. Also if you don't use it that much why upgrade?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

darr1 said:


> i have the same sweeping brush for 20 years just changed the handle ten times and the brush head fifteen


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

You looking for a worm drive?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

griz said:


> You looking for a worm drive?


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## DuFast (Dec 15, 2010)

ARE YOU KIDDING ME!? Dang it if I had the slightest excuse to get a new saw I'd be getting one the next weekend. I never get rid of a tool. I just put it at the shop for a back up.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

The new ones may do more but also may not last as long. 

Back when machines were designed by humans there were bigger safety factors because people weren't and aren't as certain as computers are. 
The problem with a close design is that a single failure can cascade.


----------



## CorkeryWood (Jul 24, 2011)

*Usa*

Absolutely noT! Keep that baby! All the power tools are manufactured the same except Festool & Makita. The rest are junk and owned by Black & Decker and made in Mexico, Taiwan and China (Dewalt, Porter Cable, Delta,) & Bosch now ownes Skil & Milwaukee )

I used to buy Dewalt until they sent out a "news letter" saying they were shipping "some" Manufacturing to Mexico due to "profits" (turns out the profits were down 3% one year and they used that as an excuse! They also stated the prices would be lower (they went up!) ... I still use my Dads 1981 Skil power drill and a Craftsman 1979 Router ... they are much bettre than the crap I own today ... sutch a shame ... Believe it or not but Makita- yes MAKITA is the only tool co that Assembles some of their tools in the USA ...other than the Milwaukee Sawzaw, ironic


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CorkeryWood said:


> Bosch now ownes Skil & Milwaukee )


Milwaukee is owned by TTI =Techtronic international The same co. that ownes Ridgid and ryobi and hover and dirt devil and a host of others:blink:


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Milwaukee is owned by TTI =Techtronic international The same co. that ownes Ridgid and ryobi and hover and dirt devil and a host of others:blink:


Ridgid is kind of odd. It's my understanding that they are owned by Emerson however, they have TTI make all their power tools for them. Their power tools defiantly aren't in the same league as there plumbing tools. I'll never figure out why they decided to ruin their reputation with their junk power tool line.


----------

